# 7" Colour TFT monitor where to buy?



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I am looking to buy a 7" TFT LCD or LED monitor to use with a reversing camera.
Must have RCA/Phono in (Yellow socket) and be 12v 
Option to reverse the image. Dash mount.

Where can I get one at the right price. UK supply only. Any suggestions please.

Cheers


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi
I got mine from DRW Electronics when at the NEC show. I am well pleased with it.

Contact Dave Wood 01562 752437
[email protected]

Ron


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have used these guys before and found them reliable http://shop.reversingcamerasuk.com/epages/es106294.sf?gclid=CKXdlaPu160CFUVTfAodzlR5mw

Good Luck


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a 7" Tevion TV that will do the AV input and 12v parts but not the reverse image.. It was in my old van and i had it connected to the main cab DVD player so the kids could watch the pics down in the dinette area.
Only taken out as i'm about to sell the van. Wont need it for the new van as that's already kitted out.

Same as this one..
http://www.cashgenerator.co.uk/lcd-plasma/tevion-7-tft-lcd-tv-portbale-tv-os2051

Any interest PM me.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

cheap as chips.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150657780311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

just had a camera off him and about to order a second ...


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> I have a 7" Tevion TV that will do the AV input and 12v parts but not the reverse image.. It was in my old van and i had it connected to the main cab DVD player so the kids could watch the pics down in the dinette area.
> Only taken out as i'm about to sell the van. Wont need it for the new van as that's already kitted out.
> 
> Same as this one..
> ...


Thanks Tonka but I really did want the reverse image facility.
Dennis


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

I have one of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-TFT-Col...Technology&hash=item45fa199202#ht_5612wt_1398

Not dash mount but mirror mount......works very well.....image can be reversed.....(left, right and up and down) and you don't have to retrain your brain to a new location!!!

I have it hard wired into the cigarette lighter so it comes on all of the time. I would suggest a high spec camera (CCD rather than CMOS) as the night time viewing is a bit limited with CMOS!!

Hope that helps......


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Waggys said:


> I have one of these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-TFT-Col...Technology&hash=item45fa199202#ht_5612wt_1398
> 
> Not dash mount but mirror mount......works very well.....image can be reversed.....(left, right and up and down) and you don't have to retrain your brain to a new location!!!
> ...


I agree with that...make sure the camera is CCD not CMOS.

Keith


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Now sorted. Thanks for all the links and suggestions. Eventually went for this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-TFT-COL...Technology&hash=item27bc14e911#ht_8008wt_1263
I already have the camera, just needed a bigger screen.

Thanks guys!


----------

